# Spouse of New Zealand citizen immigrating to Australia



## ambrosia (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I am a spouse of New Zealand citizen and right now we are living in India.We got married around 2 yrs ago. Now my husband is planning to move to Australia. 

As per the plan my husband will move to Australia in April and will call me over as soon as he will get a job. So as per my research we we need to apply for New Zealand Citizen Family Relationship(Temporary)(subclass 461) for australia for me. Is this the right kind of visa we need to apply?

Therefore, I would like to confirm, how much time it will approximately take to process the visa and what are the necessary steps ?

Can my husband apply the visa from Australia or can I go on visitor visa and can then apply for spouse visa from Australia. I would appreciate your advice.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, the 461 would be the logical visa. Keep in mind that this is a temporary visa so you need to re-apply every 5 years. You won't qualify for Medicare or government benefits. If your husband can find sponsorship or has an occupation that would make him eligible for a permanent visa, that's worth investigating since it would give you far more flexibility and stability.

At the moment, the 461 visa seems to take approx. 6 months. I don't know the exact steps, but if you review the information on the DIBP website and look for related threads on this forum, you should hopefully find what you need to know. You can apply for this visa either offshore or onshore (if you come on a visitor visa, you can only apply onshore if your visitor visa does NOT have a No Further Stay Condition).


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Could anyone please help me with family tree diagram ? If it is for partner and step son?


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Tryme5 said:


> Could anyone please help me with family tree diagram ? If it is for partner and step son?


I was confused to abt this but i spoke to my agent he told me make a diagram which shows all the names of urs wife's family members. So I did it and submitted with my application and it was accepted by AHC..


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

ambrosia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a spouse of New Zealand citizen and right now we are living in India.We got married around 2 yrs ago. Now my husband is planning to move to Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi
U got all relevant info from maggie. But make sure u submitted all supportive evidences at the time of application. 50-80 photos, affidavits from family, relatives, family friends. If possible get 888 form or stat declaration from aussie PR or citizens.
Also add ur communication details. Ur trips togather, wts app chat, facebook updates, viber or skype etc. make a complete full detailed urs history of relationship. 
I got my refusal last year from AHC new delhi.. Even that time my relationship was also 2 years old. But sick CO refused my application without request any further clarification.
NOTE- no worries about health insurance at the time of application. Ur CO will suggest u at the time of decision. 
Any confusion PM me..


----------



## ambrosia (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot Maggie and Manimehra. I really appreciate your help. I will update on this once I will start with the procedure.Thanks again !!


----------



## letzblaze (Aug 11, 2014)

Its been 6 months since i applied for 461 visa @ New delhi. So i guess current wait time is around 7 - 8 months easy. So far haven't received any sort of email or phone call from case officer.


----------



## ambrosia (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Letzblaze,

I just wanted to check with you that have you applied for the visa via consultant or yourself. My husband is still looking for a job in australia so I am not sure that we should apply for the visa now or wait for him to get a job.

Have you visited Australia on a visitor visa in between these 6 months ?



letzblaze said:


> Its been 6 months since i applied for 461 visa @ New delhi. So i guess current wait time is around 7 - 8 months easy. So far haven't received any sort of email or phone call from case officer.


----------



## ambrosia (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anyone please help me with the following questions:

1) My husband is still looking for a job in australia so I am not sure that I should apply for the visa now or wait for him to get a job. Can you me some idea about it ?

2) Do we both need the Police clearance certificate ?

3) We had a joint account but not enough savings in that account. Do we need to add any other property documents or other bank accounts statements.

4) Can I apply for visitor visa and travel to australia after submitting the subclass 461?


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

ambrosia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please help me with the following questions:
> 
> ...


Hi
U can apply anytime no need to wait for his job..

-only u need PCC.

-joint bank account is enough but if u can provide details of ur property under ur both name it can be a good evidence. Try to submit heaps of documents of ur relationship.

- 461 visa processing time is 5-6 mnths as per AHC new delhi. U can apply for visitors visa as well but u need other documnt for as per visit visa requirements. ur hubby is jobless so can't sponsor. U'll hve to provide the funds..


----------



## letzblaze (Aug 11, 2014)

ambrosia said:


> Hi Letzblaze,
> 
> I just wanted to check with you that have you applied for the visa via consultant or yourself. My husband is still looking for a job in australia so I am not sure that we should apply for the visa now or wait for him to get a job.
> 
> Have you visited Australia on a visitor visa in between these 6 months ?


Hi, I applied it by myself. Its very easy just follow the check list.

just apply for it anyway.. you will get it.. it dosent matter if your husband got the job or not.

as long he's a new zealand citizen you will get this visa..


----------



## letzblaze (Aug 11, 2014)

Visa granted 18th May..  Exactly 7 months.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

letzblaze said:


> Visa granted 18th May..  Exactly 7 months.


Congrats broo
Finally u got it..


----------



## xoxo (May 6, 2015)

Congratz letzblaze


----------



## xoxo (May 6, 2015)

Hey guys I'm a nz citizen,try to get help with my husband visa frm samoa. Can anyone tell me if my evidence are good to go for australian immigration?.
1. My bank statement shows money sending to him. (No joint account yet)
2. Viber list of calls since i moved to australia
3. Travel tickets only me travelled to visit him
4. Few photos of us 

About family tree disgram.does it include all of the wifes from all generation or only the parents and siblings?


----------



## ambrosia (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot manimehra22 for your help.

Today I was discussing with a friend of mine and came to know that I am also eligible for Australian Skilled Independent 189 as my educational qualifications are :

1) Bachelors in Computers Technology, Masters in computer Application.
2) I have almost 7 years of experience as a software engineer.

It took her only 4 months to get this visa so I am really confused now which visa I should apply for.

If I will apply for subclass 189 , I can directly get the PR whereas in case of 461 I will get temporary visa for 5 years but I am not sure which would be a better option

Please advice.


----------



## ambrosia (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats letzblaze that's an amazing news !!


----------



## anup (May 20, 2015)

xoxo said:


> Hey guys I'm a nz citizen,try to get help with my husband visa frm samoa. Can anyone tell me if my evidence are good to go for australian immigration?.
> 1. My bank statement shows money sending to him. (No joint account yet)
> 2. Viber list of calls since i moved to australia
> 3. Travel tickets only me travelled to visit him
> ...


If i was you, i would have obtained marriage certificate. Then I think they will only ask for some photos as evidence


----------



## xoxo (May 6, 2015)

anup said:


> If i was you, i would have obtained marriage certificate. Then I think they will only ask for some photos as evidence


Thanks Anup, I will do that. But is it ok to send 2-3 photos (wedding photos). We dont have lots of photos because we kinda like elope. Its a long story.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

ambrosia said:


> Thanks a lot manimehra22 for your help.
> 
> Today I was discussing with a friend of mine and came to know that I am also eligible for Australian Skilled Independent 189 as my educational qualifications are :
> 
> ...


If you have the ability to get a 189 visa, it's the better option since both you and your partner can get a PR visa.


----------



## ambrosia (Mar 9, 2015)

*Can we apply 189 and 461 together ?*

Thanks Maggie !!

Can I apply both the visa's simultaneously ? For subclass 189 , it's quite a long procedure so in the mean time If i will get subclass 461 then I can fly to australia and continue with the process of 189.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, you can have multiple visa applications in process at the same time, but keep in mind that whichever visa is approved last would over-ride any earlier visas. So if the 189 is approved before the 461 you'd want to IMMEDIATELY withdraw the 461 application so you didn't have it replace the 189.


----------



## ambrosia (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Maggie !!

I have collected all the documents for subclass 461 but now the only document left is Police certificate which can take 20-25 days . 

Do you think, it is good idea to submit papers now and then submit the police clearance certificate later as soon as I will get it or should I wait and then start the visa process ?


----------

